# Sanctuary: A Tale of Life in the Woods



## tubbypanda (Mar 20, 2009)

I dunno if good furry novels should come under this thread, but this is a good example of one. It's the last work of the famed gay writer Paul Monette, and he creates a really textured story that is everything and anything that furry should aspire to.

Basically it's about a wood ruled over by a witch who can change gender at will, and how after her departure, an intolerant horned owl takes over, asking all forms of deviant behavior to be reported. During this period a lesbian relationship forms between a rabbit and a fox, despite their natures as predator and prey.

You can read more about it here:

http://www.curledup.com/sanctury.htm

http://www.amazon.com/SANCTUARY-Tale-Woods-Paul-Monette/dp/0684832860


----------

